# Maven + GWT (+ Eclipse)?



## Knorpi (13. Feb 2017)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne meine GWT-Projekte auf Maven umstellen. Dazu habe ich bereits die ArcheTypes "codehaus" und "modular webapp" ausprobiert, mit verschiedenen Problemen:

Importiere ich das mit Codehaus erstellte Projekt in eclipse, erhalte ich viele Fehlermeldungen.
(Auf die können wir ja genauer eingehen, wenn Codehaus der ArcheType der Wahl ist.)
Importiere ich das mit "modular webapp" erstellte Projekt in eclipse, erhalte ich 4 (!) top-level Projekte:
1 Hauptprojekt + 3 Sub-Projekte. Das ist für mich sehr unpraktisch.
Sind hier andere, die auch Maven und GWT verwenden? Welche ArcheTypes haben sich da bewährt?
Danke
Magnus


----------

